# Garlic Shrimp / Prawns



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Just made this tonight, was the first time I really cooked for my parents and they loved it.

Ingredients:

2 pounds of prawns / medium sized shrimp

2 green chili's, finely chopped

4 cloves of garlic, sliced

1tsp olive oil

Spread the oil in a pan and set the heat to medium. Add the garlic and chili's and wait about a minute. Add the shrimp, making sure it cooks evenly on both sides (approx 3 minutes a side  if using frozen shrimp). Be sure to stir the shrimp around, the chili's and garlic will end up making a sauce with the olive oil. Serve and eat.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Also want to add that I prefer the use of red chili's, but if your market isn't carrying them for what ever reasons you can use green.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Have to say I'd have gone with butter over olive oil in this application. More support of the shrimp flavor and just awesome with garlic too.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I dunno, Phil. Garlic Shrimp (sometimes called Sizzling Shrimp and even Sizzling Chile Shrimp) is a classic tapas, and is always made with olive oil. At least it is with any recipe I've ever seen for it.

Not that butter would hurt anything. And, of course, what we call Scampi is usually made with butter & garlic.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

The olive oil is the base for the sauce thats made with the garlic and chili. Not sure how butter would have worked.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot of southern recipes for barbecued shrimp, like the shrimp from Brennans in NOLA, use tons of butter.  I think Paul Prudhomme's recipes do too, but our cookbooks are packed up.

BDL


----------



## rheadewey (Jun 7, 2010)

phatch said:


> Have to say I'd have gone with butter over olive oil in this application. More support of the shrimp flavor and just awesome with garlic too.


I agree. Shrimp tastes better when butter is used instead of oil.


----------



## foodiecutie (Mar 4, 2010)

This sounds like the Gambas al Pil Pil I enjoyed when I was in Costa del Sol in the south of Spain, although dried red chilies are used in place of the green.  "Gambas" means shrimp and "Pil Pil" refers to the sauce created by the emulsification of the shrimp juices and olive oil.  It can also be made using salt cod (Bacalao al Pil Pil).

Although I love shrimp scampi and shrimp in garlic butter as much as the next guy, the olive oil is essential to the flavor of this dish and I wouldn't replace it with anything.  Enjoy the simplicity of this dish - it's wonderful!!! (especially with crusty bread on the side to soak up all the juices!) Mmmm.....


----------



## foodiecutie (Mar 4, 2010)

Zane, I just noticed that your recipe only contains 1 tsp of olive oil. I just wanted to mention that in Gambas al Pil Pil the shrimp is usually swimming in oil. It's rich, but it's fantastic.


----------



## rheadewey (Jun 7, 2010)

foodiecutie said:


> Zane, I just noticed that your recipe only contains 1 tsp of olive oil. I just wanted to mention that in Gambas al Pil Pil the shrimp is usually swimming in oil. It's rich, but it's fantastic.


I agree! Richer is better!


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

foodiecutie said:


> Zane, I just noticed that your recipe only contains 1 tsp of olive oil. I just wanted to mention that in Gambas al Pil Pil the shrimp is usually swimming in oil. It's rich, but it's fantastic.


Well Gordon Ramsay (who I now admit I stole straight from his cook book however I modified the chilis..he called for red which were impossible to find where I live) only called for 1tsp.


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

Butter, garlic, prawns - a match made in heaven, however on holiday once in Spain the flavour I shall never forget, is the taste of the huge shell on prawns which were quickly and simply cooked on high heat in the olive oil of the region, it will be with me always - sheer bliss!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought it sounded like not enough oil for this amount of prawns - personally I'd go half and half, but make that 1 tsp into 1 Tbsp oil, 1 Tbsp butter

. If you can't get red chillis, how about dried chilli flakes and also some fresh green chillis, bit of a combination?

Did you serve it on some pasta?  Could also serve it on some bruschetta I guess.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

DC Sunshine said:


> I thought it sounded like not enough oil for this amount of prawns - personally I'd go half and half, but make that 1 tsp into 1 Tbsp oil, 1 Tbsp butter
> 
> . If you can't get red chillis, how about dried chilli flakes and also some fresh green chillis, bit of a combination?
> 
> Did you serve it on some pasta? Could also serve it on some bruschetta I guess.


I just served it alone as a meal, 2 pounds split between 2 people...we love to eat =)


----------



## garnette (Jun 29, 2010)

It sounds yummy, i will definately try it myself !!!!!!!!!

Many thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## russellnewnham (May 26, 2010)

I used to cook a creamy garlic prawns which was:

Prawns tossed in garlic butter deglazed with dry white wine then add cream to it and reduce can add a Tbspn of bechamel sauce (white roux sauce) to speed up thickening not vital though. reduce without splitting sauce and serve on rice, it was always a popular entree.

Can also add extra seafood at beginning and serve it on top of a steak yummy.

I think these sort of things depend on your own taste and in some cases experiences I say mix it up you may create some disasters but you could also find some gems


----------



## andrel (Jun 10, 2010)

Reading your comments make me crazy as I love shrimps so much and defiantly will try your  recipe.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

rheadewey said:


> I agree. Shrimp tastes better when butter is used instead of oil.


For me, It still depends on what you'll have to put. I do have two kinds of cooking the shrimps.

1. If used in oil. I will add garlic, green chili, red onions, black pepper and oyster sauce.

2. If used in butter. I'll put garlic, black pepper and salt.

Have you tried coating it in flour and egg? It is also good!!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Butter? A good fresh olive oil?

I think both are winners! But really moving in two different directions. The way I envision this dish is _only_ with shell on shrimp...shell and head on would be better /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif oh the goodness.

Someone else mentioned bruschetta...yeah, serve it all right atop the toasted garlic rubbed bread.

thanks for posting Zane!

dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

foodiecutie said:


> Zane, I just noticed that your recipe only contains 1 tsp of olive oil. I just wanted to mention that in Gambas al Pil Pil the shrimp is usually swimming in oil. It's rich, but it's fantastic.


 Thanks for the link...I'll have to check it out further in my free time!

dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Dan, pil pil is a method of cooking, not a recipe per se. It originally was Basque, then spread throughout Spain.

Essentially you cook seafood (shrimp and salt cod are the two most commonly done this way) in a comparatively large amount of olive oil, along with garlic and hot (red) chilis. The oil is constantly swirled, and the proteins extracted from the seafood (particularly when done with the cod) combine with the oil to form the sauce that foodiecutie referred to. To be absolutely accurate it should be made in a cazuala---sort of a clay skillet that's glazed all over except the bottom. When served as a tapa, small cazualas (like 3-4 inches) are used.

Eating shell-on shrimp made this way could be really messy, IMO.

Anyway, it's not really a matter of butter vs olive oil. If you want to make this dish, then you use olive oil, it's the only way to develop the unique sauce. If you want to use butter, than it's a different dish with a totally different flavor profile.  

In Zane's case, he was following somebody else's adaptation of pil pil, and olive oil was the correct choice. There just wasn't enough of it (not his fault) to create the sizzling shrimp of Iberian fame and legend.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Why not saute the garlic, peppers, shrimp in olive oil, remove shrimp, add Vermouth, clam juice and reduce, add cold butter pats, add parsley toss with pasta and sauteed shrimp.............Chef BillyB


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Why not, Billy? Sounds really good.

But, as I've said before, it would not be the dish Zane was making. Perhaps without knowning it by name, he was making a pil pil. Substituting butter for the olive oil, making other pan sauces, etc. are all great ways to cook shrimp. But then they are no longer gambas al pil pil.

Just to put in perspective what I'm trying to say: If you combined buttermilk, blue cheese, salt, and pepper and poured it over romaine, you'd have a nice salad. But it wouldn't be a Ceasar salad, would it?

Allee allee same-same.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Dan, pil pil is a method of cooking, not a recipe per se. It originally was Basque, then spread throughout Spain.
> 
> Essentially you cook seafood (shrimp and salt cod are the two most commonly done this way) in a comparatively large amount of olive oil, along with garlic and hot (red) chilis. The oil is constantly swirled, and the proteins extracted from the seafood (particularly when done with the cod) combine with the oil to form the sauce that foodiecutie referred to. To be absolutely accurate it should be made in a cazuala---sort of a clay skillet that's glazed all over except the bottom. When served as a tapa, small cazualas (like 3-4 inches) are used.
> 
> ...


 Pil Pil Sounds absolutely delicious, along with your description of the cooking process. I'll spend a little time and try this method with shrimp and cod both.

You say that eating shell on would be messy like this? Yep/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

thanks again,

dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_You say that eating shell on would be messy like this? Yep







_

That was merely an observation, Dan, not a value judgement. After all, why else did God give us bibs and napkins. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

_ Pil Pil Sounds absolutely delicious, along with your description of the cooking process._

Credit where credit is due. Foodiecutie actually introduced it above. I just expanded on the method a bit.

BTW, once again the fingers outran the brain. The clay pot is spelled cazuela. I have them in two sizes, and will be using both, tonight, cuz we're doing a tapas thing.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Butter, bacon fat, garlic etc. Shell on shrimp. Lots of bread for dipping and tons of napkins because it is messy.


----------



## cookpiper (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful recipe you've shared. I wanna try that at home. My mom loves shrimp just like me so i think this is the best menu to cook this weekend. My tummy is crumbling now as I'm hearing how tasty it is.


----------



## fithealthymom (Jul 1, 2010)

Yum! Thank you for this recipe. I am going to make it this weekend! Session data


----------



## lisacap (Jul 8, 2010)

The messier the better, I always say! I am having some company over this weekend and I will try this recipe on them  Thanks!

_______________

_*Bringing back great food to the family table, inspired by *__*Lisa Caponigri*_


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you guys want to approximate serving in cazuelas, go to the nearest garden center and get the terra cota plates used as catch basins under houseplants. Won't be quite the same, but close to it.

Wash them well and let soak in cold water. Let try. Then rub, inside and out, with good olive oil.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

BTW KYH, it is true that shrimps may cause high blood pressure? I just heard this from a friend of mine living in the other country.

If it is true, better not to eat much of shrimps guys.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Here it is...

I didn't have individual tapas, cazualas, so I cooked the full amount of shrimp in a single glazed clay vessel. I cooked it on the Weber using some lump for fuel. I could have used some more red chili's as it wasn't hot enough for me...although my wife doesn't do hot foods that well. So she wins every time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif. I used a real nice (current harvest) Spanish picual olive oil. Once plated it lost that swimming in olive oil appeal, but it was underneath everything, which wasn't necessarily bad.

On the plate it's sitting beside a nice French baguette, sauce spooned on top. There is also a salad with a strip of roasted red pepper and some of my heirloom tomatoes. To finish the plate are a few chunks of cheese and Iberico Bellota on my plate and LaQuercia prosciutto piccante on my wife's.

thanks guys!

dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I never heard that before, HomeMade. Around here the limiting factor on how much shrimp to eat is the pricetag.

Nice looking plates, Dan. You didn't find the saltiness of the ham conflicting with the shrimp?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Nice looking plates, Dan. You didn't find the saltiness of the ham conflicting with the shrimp?


 Thanks KYH. Both of the varieties of ham that I used are very low in "saltiness" compared to other hams that I've bought.

With the Iberico Bellota you have a prominent sweet, succulent fatty flavor to it with a deepness, in the flavor of meat. It's comparable to something that has been slow roasted (or maybe the deepness you get from a real good dry aged steak). The fat just melts in your mouth and feels more like olive oil, or heated duck fat, rather than traditional pork fat. But you really don't get salty from it. Maybe you would if you cooked it, but why would you do that.

The LaQuercia prosciutto is pretty good too. Again, you have some pretty good pigs fed a pretty nice diet. The top two tiers of their hams are from 100% Berkshire pigsand fed an acorn diet. You get some real nice fat with the Berkshire pigs and great depth of flavor to the meat with their diet. Stepping down to the lowest tiers of ham (which their prosciutto piccante is part of) uses pork that they get from Heritage Acres or Niman Ranch (still not too shabby). The piccante has a decent flavor and prominent paprika/fennel flavors, with this ham the salt is pretty well subdued as well.

dan


----------



## pbcook (Mar 10, 2010)

HomeMadeCook said:


> BTW KYH, it is true that shrimps may cause high blood pressure? I just heard this from a friend of mine living in the other country.
> 
> If it is true, better not to eat much of shrimps guys.


Shrimp is high in cholesterol but the jury is still out on whether the cholesterol from fish will cause a rise in cholesterol levels.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Isn't the jury still out on cholesterol itself?

http://www.cholesterolcholestrol.com/cholesterolmyth.htm

This was just top of the list for a google search of "Is cholesterol really bad"....6.5 mil results.

Refined carbs and sugars seem to be the most currently profitable source of dietry death.


----------



## janeclark78 (Jul 13, 2010)

_Garlic Prawns i this is a really delicious menu. What i do is saute chopped garlic in butter till a little golden brown. Upon doing this, you will really smell the that mouthwatering buttery scent in your kitchen. Add a little olive oil in your pan. After that, put around 6 to 8 pieces of shelled and de-veined tiger prawns. Stir till prawns curl and turn orange. You can also add a little white wine if desired, but this is just an option, Sprinkle a little salt and garnish with some chopped parsley. There you go, the next thing you is eat and enjoy. Eat this with garlic bread, plain rice or pasta. Any will do. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif_


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Mix in tailless prawns with angel hair pasta, really yummy.


----------

